# Avatar?... too big for icon...



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

just made this... unsure how to use it though, i could just put it in my sig or avatar something.... 









i think i must call him bob...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is too cute! How you tried uploading it to a photobucket account?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe... thats how i post my pictures...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have decided this image is copy-left...
that means that it is free for use by anyone who would like to...
just right click over the image, and choose 'save image as'...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A little wf grey male! Hey...maybe you can make more and Bea can add them to our smileys?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow good job  You could make different ones too like a pied, like Spike  I wish I could make things like that


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How did you make it btw? Photoshop?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> How did you make it btw? Photoshop?


Do tell


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, he's so cute!!  You're so clever with things like that.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Om my. sooo cute! i love it. You should make a normal gray hen and male and call them hugs and slush =P


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe yeah made in photoshop as usual...
i will probly make more of different colours, but when i have the time, i have a pikkie of Babyluv12's Ziggy to do before a new project... although i still do have a bunch of half finished ones...
i quite like the idea of using bob as a 'smilie' and whoever has the power is welcome to add him to the list we use... the only thing i dont want to happen to bob is for him to be stolen by someone and sold to people who dont know he is meant to be free....

adopting bob is encouraged, selling him is a total no no

thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> have a pikkie of Babyluv12's Ziggy to do before a new project...


   :blush:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

which is(not quite) done....
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/ziggy-and-baby-piks-done-1372.html?p=14046#post14046


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

and here is 'Lucy' the lutino...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are too cute! How do you make them?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Rosie said:


> They are too cute! How do you make them?


thanks, they are GIF images made in photoshop,
when you make a gif image in photoshop, you have layers, each layer of the picture is a frame, and when you save it, you choose the time between each frame, and weather it loops or not...
its fairly easy once you get the hang of it...

even a cheap 'demo' version of photoshop is all you really need for something simple like gif icons


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> thanks, they are GIF images made in photoshop,
> when you make a gif image in photoshop, you have layers, each layer of the picture is a frame, and when you save it, you choose the time between each frame, and weather it loops or not...
> its fairly easy once you get the hang of it...
> 
> even a cheap 'demo' version of photoshop is all you really need for something simple like gif icons


 I use to mess with the photo shop trials. Made few things myself, don't know where they are now tho lol.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

how about a budgie named Blue?...









that was kinda a smiley of him... the proper one is this...
bit big tho...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Blue is a great name  And he is so cute !


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have got bob as my avatar:tiel3:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's so cute! You inspired me to try making my own trial animation last night to see how it all worked...here it is:








It's nothing special, but atleast I learned how it all works now. I forgot to trim the image too..oops..Thanks!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Pixel animations are so hard! Here is one that I made about a week ago:








An older one:


----------

